# Naruto mid-Chuunin exams vs 200 Walruses



## Dorzium (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto is mid-Chuunin exam level. All 200 walruses are bloodlusted.

Naruto cannot jump higher than 4 feet. He can use any ability he knew in that time period. No Kyuubi chakra though.

The walruses surround Naruto from every angle and are charging toward him.

The the starting distance is 50 feet.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 29, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> Naruto is mid-Chuunin exam level. All 200 walruses are bloodlusted.
> 
> Naruto cannot jump higher than 4 feet. He can use any ability he knew in that time period. No Kyuubi chakra though.
> 
> ...



I am the walrus goo goo g'joob.


----------



## Silver2195 (Aug 29, 2011)

Naruto should win this.  His Shadow Clones outnumber the walruses 5 to 1, and I don't think walruses move very fast on land.


----------



## ctype (Aug 29, 2011)

Horrible (befitting) death for Naruto


----------



## Silver2195 (Aug 29, 2011)

ctype said:


> Horrible (befitting) death for Naruto



Reason why?


----------



## αce (Aug 29, 2011)

Restrict KB?
Otherwise this is 2000 vs 2000.


----------



## Silver2195 (Aug 29, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Restrict KB?
> Otherwise this is 2000 vs 2000.



The OP said 200 walruses, not 2000.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 29, 2011)

This becomes a slaughter for the Walruses I swear the underestimation of Naruto characters is getting ridiculous


----------



## Jet Pistol (Aug 29, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This becomes a slaughter for the Walruses I swear the underestimation of Naruto characters is getting ridiculous



Who cares it's Naruto.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2011)

Mid-chuunin exam? You mean before he learned rasengan? He doesn't have the firepower to put down one walrus, let alone 200. Walruses rape (Never thought I'd say that sentence).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

This is before the seal is fixed by Jiraiya?


----------



## Engix (Aug 30, 2011)

Jet Pistol said:


> Who cares it's Naruto.



This is just


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

lul mid chuunin exam only had around 100 with kyuubi chakra theres no way he can win this


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 30, 2011)

You don't Fuck with Walruses


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Sasuke one shotted a giant bear. Naruto stomps.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 30, 2011)

Why would naruto have any problem with this?
Naruto isn't that weak.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Aug 30, 2011)

The trash wins this battle

the 200 walruses do not deserve this... 



MyNindoForever said:


> This becomes a slaughter for the Walruses I swear the underestimation of Naruto characters is getting ridiculous



That's what happens when your from a shitty verse...


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2011)

> Naruto isn't that weak.



Walruses aren't that weak. At this point in the story, Naruto has no attack jutsu, which would leave him punching motherfucking walruses, which weigh more than 10 times as much as he does. Let's see a feat from that early in the manga where Naruto demonstrates the power to take out a 3,000-pound animal. I might give him one walrus, 2 makes it iffy, 200 is walrus-rape.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

he used the kyuubi chakra with the snake btw


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> Walruses aren't that weak. At this point in the story, Naruto has no attack jutsu, which would leave him punching motherfucking walruses, which weigh more than 10 times as much as he does. Let's see a feat from that early in the manga where Naruto demonstrates the power to take out a 3,000-pound animal. I might give him one walrus, 2 makes it iffy, 200 is walrus-rape.



Yeah Naruto doesn't equip himself with kunai or transform clones into razor sharp windmill shuriken. Naruto slices and dices them easily.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

What the fuck?

Kn0 Naruto wrecks this shit.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

tobad kn0 is banned


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Too bad regular Naruto is sufficient.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

regular naruto has done what?


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> regular naruto has done what?



Link removed

And his bodies have kunai and are still superhuman jumping onto buildings and so on. He may not be as strong as Sasuke's bear feat but he shure can damage them. He can just sorround the Walrusses and start butchering them. He should be agile enough to dodge there fangs, whcih aren't the most versatile weapons.
And KN0-Naruto is a beast.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 30, 2011)

It's sad that this is being debated seriously.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## EnigmaJ (Aug 30, 2011)

50 feet? Lol

Naruto clones himself to over one hundred and spams hundreds of kunai and explosive tags in the direction of the Walruses.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

naruto cant clone himself that much without kyuubi even then it was around 60


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

yes do throw kunai at walruses

that'll kill them 

it won't just irritate and piss them off or anything


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

its not like they have so much fat it wont reach any vital organs


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> naruto cant clone himself that much without kyuubi even then it was around 60



1 Naruto is enough to take 200 Walrus'. 1 Naruto against 20 is overkill.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

one naruto from that phase isn't enough to take 200 walruses without kyuubi chakra and with restricted jumps


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> one naruto from that phase isn't enough to take 200 walruses without kyuubi chakra and with restricted jumps



Too bad he's too agile and armed with sharp weapons he can clone. He runs through them cutting them up with his kunai.

GG Fat slow Walrus' 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

it's a kunai, not a katana. it's too short. he'd have to saw away at their spines to kill them with it. then the walruses would bumrush him


----------



## EnigmaJ (Aug 30, 2011)

hammer said:
			
		

> its not like they have so much fat it wont reach any vital organs



With Explosive Tags attached? 



			
				hammer said:
			
		

> naruto cant clone himself that much without kyuubi even then it was around 60



Tags
Tags

I don't see any of the Fox's influence.

Later on, during Rasenshuriken training, Naruto was capable of making even more clones while the Fox's chakra was being actively suppressed by Yamato. Obviously, this is later, but this just goes to show that Naruto doesn't necessarily need the Fox.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

without kyuubi wtf has naruto done besides summon a few clones and lul a fucking knife hurting a god damn walrus


naruto will not summon over 100 clones without kyuuvi simple fact


and hes older in timeskip cant compare


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

most of these clones would disappear after one dickslap from a walrus, they're weaker than fuck


----------



## Markness (Aug 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> without kyuubi wtf has naruto done besides summon a few clones and lul a fucking knife hurting a god damn walrus



Explosive tags attached to them will make busted walrus heads.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

your saying he has enough tags for all of them?


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> without kyuubi wtf has naruto done besides summon a few clones and lul a fucking knife hurting a god damn walrus
> 
> 
> naruto will not summon over 100 clones without kyuuvi simple fact



Tags

20 clones are enough. 

Bumrush Naruto? Lol not with his VASTLY superior speed.

Naruto's shuriken saws right through them for the slaughter.
Tags
Tags
Tags
Tags

Thrown so fast it creates waves in the water. GG Walrus'


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

#offtopic



ah, back when naruto was decent


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> #offtopic
> 
> 
> 
> ah, back when naruto was decent



Ah, back when One Piece was better than Naruto. .


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 30, 2011)

Pink walrus >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> narutoverse


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

Thor said:


> Ah, back when One Piece was better than Naruto. .



> implying this hasn't always been the case


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > implying this hasn't always been the case



Fishman arc is better than current Naruto?


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

this arc of naruto has undead villans getting killed by the power of fucking friendship


far worse


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

naruto post-timeskip is uniformly less than shit


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2011)

omg the parents I killed want to give me a hug!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

everyone i loved was taken away from me by war and ending it is my life's sole purpose

READ THIS BOOK


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

One Piece Fishman arc goes like this

Otihime: We musta make peece with tha humanzzzzz
Hodi: No we hate them
Humans: We hate you
Otihime: Sign my paper
Otihime: One more vote
 - 3 months of metaporical civil rights bullshit.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2011)

We've never seen Naruto actually use his clones as weapons. If that was possible, I think he would do it a lot more often. The clone-shuriken was a decoy, if had actually hit Zabuza it probably would have just poofed.

Kunai by themselves aren't doing shit to 1.5-ton walruses. Explosive tags, while not terribly potent, might have the necessary stopping power if he got a direct hit to the head. 

However, we're talking about 200 walruses. Naruto has not shown himself to be adept enough with kunai to score so many direct hits in a row. In fact, during the chuunin exam, he was utter shit with kunai and probably still is.  He also can't carry 200 kunai without being severely encumbered.

Walruses, on the other hand are pretty fucking scary. From wikipedia:

"However, even an injured walrus is a formidable opponent for a polar bear, and direct attacks are rare. The polar bear-walrus battles are often extremely protracted and exhausting and bears have been known to forgo the attack after injuring a walrus. Orcas regularly attack walrus although it is believed that walruses have successfully defended themselves via counterattack against the larger cetacean."

Their tusks aren't even their most dangerous weapon, just body-checking an opponent Naruto's size could be lethal. With his jumps limited to 4 feet, he's a sitting duck to be dogpiled and crushed under thousands of pounds of blubber.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 30, 2011)

Both Naruto and One Piece are bad right now.


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> We've never seen Naruto actually use his clones as weapons. If that was possible, I think he would do it a lot more often. The clone-shuriken was a decoy, if had actually hit Zabuza it probably would have just poofed.


In fact we have.



> Kunai by themselves aren't doing shit to 1.5-ton walruses. Explosive tags, while not terribly potent, might have the necessary stopping power *if he got a direct hit to the head*.


Naruto is an extrememly skilled marksman. No problem for him against a nigh still object.



> However, we're talking about 200 walruses. Naruto has not shown himself to be adept enough with kunai to score so many direct hits in a row. In fact, during the chuunin exam, he was utter shit with kunai and probably still is.  He also can't carry 200 kunai without being severely encumbered.


Too bad he's vastly faster than them



> Walruses, on the other hand are pretty fucking scary. From wikipedia:
> 
> "However, even an injured walrus is a formidable opponent for a polar bear, and direct attacks are rare. The polar bear-walrus battles are often extremely protracted and exhausting and bears have been known to forgo the attack after injuring a walrus. Orcas regularly attack walrus although it is believed that walruses have successfully defended themselves via counterattack against the larger cetacean."


1 Walrus = 1 polar bear. 1 Chunin Exam Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>20 ft tall Bear. Naruto is Sasuke's equal, do the math. 



> Their tusks aren't even their most dangerous weapon, just body-checking an opponent Naruto's size could be lethal. With his jumps limited to 4 feet, he's a sitting duck to be dogpiled and crushed under thousands of pounds of blubber.



Sitting duck? . Naruto is much faster than them, with his superior movement speed and reflexes it will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> Both Naruto and One Piece are bad right now.



Naruto's pretty entertaining, at the very least it has a lot of Fanservice. One Piece is utter shit right now, and it's been dropped till Shitman Island arc is over.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> everyone i loved was taken away from me by war and ending it is my life's sole purpose
> 
> READ THIS BOOK






Thor said:


> One Piece Fishman arc goes like this
> 
> Otihime: We musta make peece with tha humanzzzzz
> Hodi: No we hate them
> ...


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2011)

> In fact we have.





> Naruto is an extrememly skilled marksman.



Show me.



> 1 Walrus = 1 polar bear. 1 Chunin Exam Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>20 ft tall Bear. Naruto is Sasuke's equal, do the math.



Are you arguing that Naruto could beat 200 polar bears? He would still have a decent speed advantage, but even so it seems pretty far-fetched. Also, Sasuke dominated Naruto both times they fought.



> Naruto is much faster than them, with his superior movement speed and reflexes it will be a piece of cake.



He can evade them all he wants, explosive kunai are the only way he can possibly injure them, and he has a limited supply of those. Far fewer than he would need to properly dispose of 200 angry walruses. Once he's out of kunai and there are still (being generous) 50 or so walruses remaining, his only option would be to run, because going toe-to-toe with that wall of whiskered fury would be basically instant death.

If it were Sasuke, with his fire jutsu and giant shuriken thingy, I would give it to him no problem, but Naruto just doesn't have the power needed to take this.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> Are you arguing that Naruto could beat 200 polar bears? He would still have a decent speed advantage, but even so it seems pretty far-fetched. Also, Sasuke dominated Naruto both times they fought.


not taking sides but it actually reinforces Thor's argument if you don't agree that 1 walrus = 1 polar bear.
 although I don't know how different is a polar bear from a black bear, but it is 20 feet in height so yeah


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 30, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> He can evade them all he wants, explosive kunai are the only way he can possibly injure them, and he has a limited supply of those.



Well a walrus isn't made of stone you know and a Naruto-kunai shure can hurt it. Sooner or later a walru? will bleed to dead, if stabbed often enough even by a normal human. And a kunai from Naruto is far superior to that as already proven.
And the so-called "wall-of tusks" shouldn't be much of hinderance for someone with Naruto agility. He could just hop from walrus back to walrus back. Those things are not only much slower than him, they aren't able to maneuver well on land.


ALSO: Walrus =/= polar bear. There is a vid in this thread showing a polar bear killing a walrus.....And a polar bear is nowwhere near the size of that thing Sasuke fought IIRC.


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not arguing that walruses=polar bears. Polar bears have an obvious edge, but a walrus is still capable of seriously fucking one up if the bear is unlucky, which is why they don't like to hunt walruses. 

Anyway, walruses shrug off bear attacks. The bear can win by making it bleed to death, as you said, but it takes a long time. Naruto will have to stab each walrus dozens of times, with each attack leaving him vulnerable to being thrown off balance or blindsided. If he loses his position on the backs of the herd, he will be pasted. Honestly, I wouldn't even give Kakashi good odds in a melee fight against so many walruses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

Thor said:


> One Piece Fishman arc goes like this
> 
> Otihime: We musta make peece with tha humanzzzzz
> Hodi: No we hate them
> ...



Oh so this isn't like Naruto in anywa-

It's what Naruto mainly revolves around and it's not the same even then because one piece is an issue of race difference not this ninja wars bullcrap that drags on forever all the way to chapter ... oh wait all of them.

I'm sorry one small part to explain the backstory from the past and for future events isn't shit.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

People are actually taking this thread seriously?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> People are actually taking this thread seriously?



Yea, the Walruses seriously kill him


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea, the Walruses seriously kill him



You don't think I know that?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

clones have weapons, clone spam, weapon spam. gg walrus


----------



## Marth6789 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol... Naruto by himself is enough.

You realize that he is physically stronger than Sasuke whom one shotted the giant bear?


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

Naruto>Polar Bear your counter is moot.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

besides, this is naruto with restricted jumping and kyuubi chakra. if he had that he would do better. on another note, stick to the side of something and chuck weapons. if that doesn't work wait out of reach while clones bring food till walrus's starve to death.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 30, 2011)

Naruto is pathetic, he gets raped.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto is pathetic, he gets raped.



how? that's not really an argument. he could run up a building and send clones to stab them


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> how? that's not really an argument. he could run up a building and send clones to stab them



What building?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

........good question. the op never specified location.........


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

Default location is RoSaT. No buildings there.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

um what's rosat?


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

Hyperbolic Time Chamber


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

there's a building in the hyperbolic time chamber. it's white with giant green hourglasses next to it


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh yeah...


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

so again building, weapon spam


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> so again building, weapon spam



Didn't you just hear the whole "bear cannot penetrate the walruses thick hide" bit?
He has to be close for it to do any good other wise it bounces off or does next to no damage.
Him throwing kunai won't be as effective as direct force.
And he sucks at close and long range with a kunai to add onto it.
He won't be hitting vital points long range.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thor, can you show any occurrence of a cloned weapon actually cutting or stabbing?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Didn't you just hear the whole "bear cannot penetrate the walruses thick hide" bit?
> He has to be close for it to do any good other wise it bounces off or does next to no damage.
> Him throwing kunai won't be as effective as direct force.
> And he sucks at close and long range with a kunai to add onto it.
> He won't be hitting vital points long range.



naruto>bear


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Thor, can you show any occurrence of a cloned weapon actually cutting or stabbing?



Can he show a non-foxed Naruto doing more damage than a bear could with kunai long range when he was mid-Chuunin? 


conorgenov said:


> naruto>bear



200Walruses>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mid-Chuunin Naruto with no fox power>>>>1 Bear


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> naruto>bear



Winnie the Pooh would like a word with you...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Winnie the Pooh would like a word with you...



That would be the pooh bear species renowned for causing universes to suicide into depression.


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Thor, can you show any occurrence of a cloned weapon actually cutting or stabbing?



I probably could if I bothered to check.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Winnie the Pooh would like a word with you...



yeah what UR said pooh stomps pretty much everybody. and a kunai is sharper then polar bear claws. go on top of building send one clone to stab as many as he can. rinse and repeat. shadow clone weapons do damage, if they couldn't what be the point of that techniques sarutobi did?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> yeah what UR said pooh stomps pretty much everybody. and a kunai is sharper then polar bear claws. go on top of building send one clone to stab as many as he can. rinse and repeat. shadow clone weapons do damage, if they couldn't what be the point of that techniques sarutobi did?


One clone gets raped before he can do anything.
Kunai are sharper, but they do not have as much force,


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> yeah what UR said pooh stomps pretty much everybody. and a kunai is sharper then polar bear claws. go on top of building send one clone to stab as many as he can. rinse and repeat. shadow clone weapons do damage, if they couldn't what be the point of that techniques sarutobi did?



You do know that Naruto's shadow clones disappear with a single strike, right?


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

So what's stopping Naruto from from attacking explosive tags to each kunai.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> So what's stopping Naruto from from attacking explosive tags to each kunai.



Assuming 200 bloodlusted walruses are going to give him the time to attach an explosive to every single kunai.


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

How are 200 walruses gonna get on top of the RoSaT building?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

they'll thump the ground and make it collapse


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

Assuming they can. The RosaT building is as tough as shit.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> How are 200 walruses gonna get on top of the RoSaT building?



They'll use this guy.


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> They'll use this guy.



Naruto's fucked :amazed


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

you are also aware any walrus a slow not very manuverable creature on land no less is going to be fast enough to hit his clones right?


edit: he would be fucked if fighting maguma but there all regular walruses


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Naruto's fucked :amazed



Concession accepted.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thor said:


> I probably could if I bothered to check.



Then if you're not gonna back up your bullshit, then don't put your bullshit out there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

in fact

walruses slap the ground all together and destroy the RoSAT and all of reality

naruto is lost in oblivion

walruses use their swimming powers to navigate the void back to their ice floes and have a cold beer

prove me wrong


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> in fact
> 
> walruses slap the ground all together and destroy the RoSAT and all of reality
> 
> ...



You're wrong because I would hunt down all the walrus's with my superior manly skill /flex


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Then if you're not gonna back up your bullshit, then don't put your bullshit out there.



I already pointed out they could.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 30, 2011)

All I've seen you say is that they can replicate weaponry, but you never pointed out a time when they did actual damage (such as cut or stabbed through a target, or used the exploding scroll thingy).


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> All I've seen you say is that they can replicate weaponry, but you never pointed out a time when they did actual damage (such as cut or stabbed through a target, or used the exploding scroll thingy).



yeah they can there would be no point if they couldn't cut you. on another note if I'm wrong then he can make a clone, give it a weapon and have clones stab the walruses. when he runs out of weapons create more clones to retrieve them, rinse and repeat. and thats only provided that I'm wrong about clone weapons not doing damage.


----------



## Thor (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Then if you're not gonna back up your bullshit, then don't put your bullshit out there.



I backed it up though. I backed up my fact.




sonic546 said:


> Assuming 200 bloodlusted walruses are going to give him the time to attach an explosive to every single kunai.




Because they're too agile and fast for Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

a fodder walrus swims through the timestream and bodyslams naruto senseless before he can use a single explosive tag


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> yeah they can there would be no point if they couldn't cut you.



Except as distractions or that the Jutsu just clones everything on the body regardless or not if they are deadly weapons, even if the weapons become useless.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Except as distractions or that the Jutsu just clones everything on the body regardless or not if they are deadly weapons, even if the weapons become useless.



ok fine, I now refer you to the rest of my post that detailed what I said in case I was wrong.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thread is fucking over.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> a fodder walrus swims through the timestream and bodyslams naruto senseless before he can use a single explosive tag


----------



## paulatreides0 (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> ok fine, I now refer you to the rest of my post that detailed what I said in case I was wrong.



And are you assuming that he'll never run out of chakra?


----------



## EnigmaJ (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> Except as distractions or that the Jutsu just clones everything on the body regardless or not if they are deadly weapons, even if the weapons become useless.



What exactly are you assuming a cloned kunai is going to do once it collides with its target, aside from piercing it or bouncing off?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

paulatreides0 said:


> And are you assuming that he'll never run out of chakra?



he has a fuckton of chakra, enough to put down 200 walruses. also ^ post proves you wrong with scans. so suck it.


----------



## Ray J (Aug 30, 2011)

Lol this shit funny. This thread is weird as fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 30, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> he has a fuckton of chakra, enough to put down 200 walruses. also ^ post proves you wrong with scans. so suck it.



One is during a fox mode and the other isn't mid chunin.gg


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 30, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> One is during a fox mode and the other isn't mid chunin.gg



he can stll make alot of clones without the foxes chakra


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 30, 2011)

naruto's fuckton of chakra won't matter

walruses swim the timestream and stomp him over and over and over

200 bodyslams every picosecond

by the time a second passes he'll be paste


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 31, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> Yeah, I'm not arguing that walruses=polar bears. Polar bears have an obvious edge, but a walrus is still capable of seriously fucking one up if the bear is unlucky, which is why they don't like to hunt walruses.
> 
> Anyway, walruses shrug off bear attacks. The bear can win by making it bleed to death, as you said, but it takes a long time. Naruto will have to stab each walrus dozens of times, with each attack leaving him vulnerable to being thrown off balance or blindsided. If he loses his position on the backs of the herd, he will be pasted. Honestly, I wouldn't even give Kakashi good odds in a melee fight against so many walruses.



....


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

> arguing naruto can beat 200 timefuckers

okay


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 31, 2011)

**


----------



## Stermor (Aug 31, 2011)

how is this not extremly simple... walrusses die from brains getting stabbed... lets now consider there is about 2 inches of fat and an 1 inch of bone between the kunai and a walrusses brain.. this is enough for the claws and teeth of a polar bear... 

that is in no way enough for a kunai... which will go right through it unless you believe naruto really doesn't have the power to stab a metal object through bone... 

secondly walrusses are incapable of fighting well.. they can body slam somewhat.. this doesn't mean a thing if they are incapable of reacting to there opponent (who likely is close to supersonic by now) 

also walrusses have really nice teeth.. perfect for breaking them off and stabbing them in the brains with it... 

this is just slaughter.. 

normal humans with spears have been killing these things for centuries..


----------



## TargaryenX (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> polar bear pwning a walrus video



If you look carefully, there are several cuts in the fight, and the snow for meters around is covered in blood by the end. As I said, polar bears can beat walruses, but it takes a long-ass time and is risky for the polar bear.



> secondly walrusses are incapable of fighting well.. they can body slam somewhat.. this doesn't mean a thing if they are incapable of reacting to there opponent (who likely is close to supersonic by now)



They can bend backwards and strike forward with their tusks unexpectedly fast. They can't move while doing it, but attacking one from the front is not a good idea. Naruto could easily dodge it 1on1, but we're talking about being surrounded by a pack. Honestly, they don't even really need to react, they just need to flail around aimlessly. They have such a huge weight advantage, all they need to do is get naruto off-balance and drop him in the center of their flailing. Also, Chuunin-exam naruto is nowhere near supersonic. 



> normal humans with spears have been killing these things for centuries..





> normal humans with spears





> *with spears*



This is the key. Trying to attack one with a kunai is absurd and the eskimos knew it. Also, they did not hunt 1v200.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> If you look carefully, there are several cuts in the fight, and the snow for meters around is covered in blood by the end. As I said, polar bears can beat walruses, but it takes a long-ass time and is risky for the polar bear.



That was a bull walrus lol one I showed was in a huge pack of much bigger walrus's and just no selling all of the bears attacks.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

TargaryenX said:


> If you look carefully, there are several cuts in the fight, and the snow for meters around is covered in blood by the end. As I said, polar bears can beat walruses, but it takes a long-ass time and is risky for the polar bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you seem to be ignoring mine and a few other peoples arguments.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Because it's obvious the walrus's win against Naruto.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> **





Lucaniel said:


> a fodder walrus swims through the timestream and bodyslams naruto senseless before he can use a single explosive tag





Lucaniel said:


> naruto's fuckton of chakra won't matter
> 
> walruses swim the timestream and stomp him over and over and over
> 
> ...



true story


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Because it's obvious the walrus's win against Naruto.



no not really, naruto is fast enough to get past the walruses, 

get on top of the rosat building, 

make 1 clone 

have the clone take all the explosive tags the clone appears with

activate them and jump off into the 200 walruses

repeat till the walruses are dead

gg


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

> naruto is fast enough to get past the walruses



naruto can time travel now?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> naruto can time travel now?



I really feel that this is a going to be stupid question, but I'm going to ask any way.

are you being serious or are you joking?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

oh no i'm completely serious

i believe walruses can travel through time

yep


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> I really feel that this is a going to be stupid question, but I'm going to ask any way.
> 
> are you being serious or are you joking?




Is he?


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Read.**



he can walk up the walls


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> he can walk up the walls


Walrus's are near the walls


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Walrus's are near the walls



make a bunch of clones and throw either a clone on the roof for a kawarimi with the real naruto or just throw the real naruto up there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> make a bunch of clones and throw either a clone on the roof for a kawarimi with the real naruto or just throw the real naruto up there.



There are walrus's on top of the building that rape him as soon as he comes up


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

It's fucking sad how fervently these joke threads are being debated.  No wonder people don't take Naruto fans seriously.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are walrus's on top of the building that rape him as soon as he comes up



walruses have no way of getting up there



^ well I'm not necessarily a 'fan' per se I just think it's ridiculous how underestimated it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> walruses have no way of getting up there



Before the match started they piled on to eachother and crawled up.
Or they are already there


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 31, 2011)

I know people will hate me for this but...does this walrus counts??

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yS88Ix-UZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Before the match started they piled on to eachother and crawled up.
> Or they are already there



that is pure unadulterated poppycock and you know it.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 31, 2011)

Uh, what?**


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> that is pure unadulterated poppycock and you know it.



[YOUTUBE]xDkhTzJ496Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

even so he could have clones kawarimi with the walruses on the roof and the real one kawarimi with a clone


ps. that was awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> even so he could have clones kawarimi with the walruses on the roof and the real one kawarimi with a clone
> 
> 
> ps. that was awesome



[YOUTUBE]shsup6Thu-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]shsup6Thu-c[/YOUTUBE]



this walrus is a genius, if it's among the 200 naruto loses.

if it's not there naruto wins


----------



## Alita (Aug 31, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> This becomes a slaughter for the Walruses I swear the underestimation of Naruto characters is getting ridiculous


This.

Naruto rapes he's faster and stronger than any of them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

walruses win this with a flawless victory


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

Walruses have quality very easy win.
Their mere presence causes Naruto to turn to dust.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Walruses have quality very easy win.
> Their mere presence causes Naruto to turn to dust.



some of naruto is pretty good especially the fight scenes, just because you don't like a series doesn't mean they automatically lose. the same goes for vice versa. the OBD is a debate section, not an I think that character sucks so it automatically loses' section.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 31, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> some of naruto is pretty good especially the fight scenes, just because you don't like a series doesn't mean they automatically lose. the same goes for vice versa. the OBD is a debate section, not an I think that character sucks so it automatically loses' section.



He never said the kind of Walruses you know 
There are so many walruses that could beat him alone.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't believe this is being debated seriously  he wins this match up with ease.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I can't believe this is being debated seriously  he wins this match up with ease.



exactly thank you


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

'he' being a single time-travelling walrus


----------



## EnigmaJ (Aug 31, 2011)

After all is said and done, I believe everyone here can ascertain that:

 >>>  >>> HST >>> Sasuke >>> Naruto >>> Polar Bear >>> Walrus

Assuming  is equalized.


----------



## conorgenov (Aug 31, 2011)

and ultron> all of that


----------



## TargaryenX (Sep 1, 2011)

You people have no appreciation for the true power of a walrus. They don't even need to travel through time to beat a scrub like naruto.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

This thread still breathes?


----------



## Antitard (Sep 1, 2011)

1 of the 200 walruses carry a disease most likely. Stalemate, they kill each other


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

1000 clones>>>>>>>>>>>>200 Walruses


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> It's fucking sad how fervently these joke threads are being debated.  No wonder people don't take Naruto fans seriously.



Reminds me of the time Pain was put up against Los Angeles.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

...Really.

What's next? Sasuke vs. current Amy Winehouse?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> 1000>>>>>>>>>>>>200 Walruses



Of course 1000 Walruses>>>>>>>>>>>>200 Walruses


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Huh? I said clones. What are you talking about


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Huh? I said clones. What are you talking about



 Yes,1000 Walrus clones.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...Really.
> 
> What's next? Sasuke vs. current Amy Winehouse?





As the Miz from WWE would say, "Really". Twenty pages. The thread just puts an whole new definition on the quote, "Read em and weep".


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 1, 2011)

I stopped at the first page.  Like the thread should have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 1, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I stopped at the first page.  Like the thread should have.



I could only make it halfwa


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

But really though Naruto rapes and this thread should be closed


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

naruto cant make 1k clones you monkey


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

yes he can


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

pics or it diddnt happen


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

LET THE THREAD DIE.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

LET THE PLUS ONE LIVE


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

There it is I think


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

not 1k cloens


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> not 1k cloens



it's enough 

Anyway I'm lazy to search through this thread, did anyone mention Gamabunta?


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

mid chuunin exam and no kyuubi chakra= no boss summon


thats 56 cloens and naruto clones mid chuunin exam die by a flick of a finger.

the dick of a walrus is the size of a teenager


think about it.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Naruto was able to summon Gamabunta against Gaara and he wasn't using the Kyuubi's chakra. I consider mid chunin exam to be around Neji. The gap between Naruto fighting Neji and Naruto fighting Gaara is isn't that big.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

orochimaru also sealed his chakra  he diddnt summon gamabuta untill he got pronged in the stomic, and that was with kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

Didn't Jiraya take off the seal? And when Naruto fought Gaara I don't remember him using the Nine-tails chakra.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

he took off the seal and thats when he summoned gamabuta but if you remember he made naruto waste up all his chakra THEN threw him of a cliff to use kyuubi's chakra


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

So he was running low on chakra. But in this fight he's at full so we can assume that he can summon Gamabunta without using the nine-tails. But again he also summoned the Gama against Gaara without using the Kyuubi's chakra, just putting it out there.


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> So he was running low on chakra. But in this fight he's at full so we can assume that he can summon Gamabunta without using the nine-tails. But again he also summoned the Gama against Gaara without using the Kyuubi's chakra, just putting it out there.



actually he summoend gamaichi before buta and did the same thing alot because he diddnt have enoug hchakra to do so pre skip.

and my point was he was forced to train with his clones because he was told to waste all his chakra then got pushed off the cliff to use a summon to safe him so the kyuubi chakra would kick in.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seriously guys, just let it die...


----------



## Light (Sep 1, 2011)

NO WE WILL NOT LET IT DIE!

So if Naruto was at full chakra he couldn't summon Gamabunta?


----------



## hammer (Sep 1, 2011)

me and shine are only trying to conferim somethign one of us may be wrong about.

his chakra not part 1 he would summon  baby toads


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> NO WE WILL NOT LET IT DIE!


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 1, 2011)

I refuse! naruto pre time skip could not summon gamabunta without kyuubis chakra. period. he doesn't need him any way. hammer, none of the 200 walruses are fast enough to hit naruto it doesn't matter if his clones disappear in one hit because their never going to hit him. clone weapons have been shown to do damage by the scans previously posted, adding explosive tags is over kill. simple strategy, roof of rosat building, 1 clone, send it to stab as many walruses as it can and activate all it's explosive tags. repeat till 200 dead walruses. NARUTO WINS!!!! /THREAD


----------



## Engix (Sep 1, 2011)

Naruto seems to be winning lately....


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 1, 2011)

Engix said:


> Naruto seems to be winning lately....



I tried to fix that with the "Composite Godzilla vs. Narutoverse" thread, but it got moved to the Landfill.


----------



## Engix (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder which mod did that


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 1, 2011)

Probably  Xellos


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 2, 2011)

let it die please? if I told you it was my birthday would you let it die? how about a new thread? a compilation of the best naruto stomp matches? would you let this thread die THEN? Hmm?


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

but you just revived it....


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 2, 2011)

Herpe durp durp


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

oh the irony


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2011)

Zombie alert Walruses are still winning


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope Naruto wins


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

is thsat ebfore ro after the zombie alrus swims threw the time stream?


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

is that before or after Naruto turns into Kaiba and solos


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

wait so your saying he will turn to kaiba and say screw this match I have money?


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

that is exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good God, you people are still debating this?


----------



## hammer (Sep 2, 2011)

then I concede

lul sonic y so serius


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

yeah sonic shadow get at you again?


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 2, 2011)

hammer said:


> then I concede
> 
> lul sonic y so serius



I'm serious because the thread ceased to be amusing a loooooooong time ago.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I'm serious because the thread ceased to be amusing a loooooooong time ago.



A million different kinds of this.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 2, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> I'm serious because the thread ceased to be amusing a loooooooong time ago.



It's the mods fault, letting us do this.

*Spoiler*: __ 



+1


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 3, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's the mods fault, letting us do this.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



isn't our fault as well because we keep posting in it instead of letting it die? my fault as well because this is also another post.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 3, 2011)

conorgenov said:


> isn't our fault as well because we keep posting in it instead of letting it die? my fault as well because this is also another post.



Not really. This thread should've been closed in the first page.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok are these the walruses that luffy faced cause if so they stomp


----------



## Light (Sep 5, 2011)

Why did you revive this?


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 5, 2011)

Xwhitefangx7 said:


> Ok are these the walruses that luffy faced cause if so they stomp



Nah, just your average set of real life walruses


----------



## Engix (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn thread wont die


----------



## Lishenron (Sep 5, 2011)

Sadly not


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 5, 2011)

I'd say blame the OP if it wasn't an idea with actual lulz potential.

Before Narutards started debating it seriously due to it being a fight Naruto 'could' actually win.


----------



## Silver2195 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I'd say blame the OP if it wasn't an idea with actual lulz potential.
> 
> Before Narutards started debating it seriously due to it being a fight Naruto 'could' actually win.



Threads with lulz potential belong in the Joke Battledome.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 5, 2011)

You should see what I have in store for the Narutoverse, then.


----------

